# My print looks horrible



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

What am I doing wrong?
I am PFP the White and then Flash again before the Pink.
Looks all clumpy and like a bunch of lint.

Any help is much appreciated.
Thank You.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Lots of things can cause that. Maybe try a lower mesh screen. Or try more pressure on your first coat with the white then lighter pressure on your second. If your having trouble getting it through the screen you could try reducing it just a tiny bit. The reason your getting that effect is the fibers of the shirt aren't matting down smooth. Sometimes with that it's just the shirt itself and it can only be minimized but not eliminated. Definitely make sure your screen is clearing good on the first coat. That's the most important when putting down a base. Best of luck!


----------

